# What would you say of me?



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

I'd say with no degree of certainty.... Fun, thoughtful, a bit uncertain of yourself, and adventurous.  Hope none of those are too negative. You probably have good ideas.


----------



## Nadine M. Viores (May 24, 2011)

You look as though you have a bright light of sunshine within you, glowing brighter inside from your heart.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, I'm bad at guessing from pictures, but I'd say you look like a sweetheart.


----------



## TechnoViking (Mar 9, 2011)

My inner attention whore is wanting to post a picture and ask the same thing OP ask.

Should I?


----------



## MiriUchiha (Jun 9, 2011)

Just by looking at your picture and not from the comments, I would have to say that you may seem quiet but at the same time, outgoing. First glance, I immediately thought, "This might be someone I can become friends with over time." I don't know. You don't seem like a crazy person based on the picture, not sure if it's the same if someone gets you mad. XD


----------



## House (Jun 18, 2011)

Lightleggy said:


> If you had to describe me with only this pic as information...what would you say? do I look like a crazy guy? like a quiet guy? hmmhp? describe me.
> And btw I tend to take criticism seriously :S so pls try to avoid it! thanks


 I think you're a yag.


----------



## DasPhillipBrau (Apr 2, 2010)

House said:


> I think you're a yag.


Im pretty sure that means gay.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

You remind me of my ENFJ friend (he has curly hair and tanned skin), just the way he smiles and the facial expression looks oddly similar.
I think you may be a funny, kind and generous sort of person.


----------



## Dustdevil (Jul 17, 2011)

Awe that picture is precious! I would say you look caring and understanding of others feelings. It is however hard to "judge" a person by their picture, but you look pleasant and fun.
Oh and I love the Toothless pictures, he is too darn adorable!


----------

